# GT Hadley Naben - Fragen über Fragen...



## oldman (26. Oktober 2007)

moin,

es geht um diese Naben







es sind GT Hadley 32 Loch Naben, vorne 20mm Achse, hinten 135mm, Disc 4-Loch.

Frage 1: kann man die VR Nabe auf Schnellspanner umrüsten?

Frage 1a: Falls umrüstbar, wo kriege ich die notwendigen Brocken her?

Frage 2: Was für'n komisches Scheibenformat ist das, 4-Loch? Ist das zu gebrauchen mit gegenwärtigen Bremsen?

Ich würde die Teile nämlich gerne zu einem schönen LRS verbauen und dann ordentlich dreckig machen!

danke für die Hilfe im voraus!
oldman


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Oktober 2007)

KINT KIIINNNT,da hat jemand fragen!!!!!
immer wenn man ihn braucht isser nicht da.

aber ich nehme an das das heut abend noch alles geklärt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2007)

schöner satz so einen hätt ich auch gern...hargh hargh hargh.... 

topic. ja hadleys, allerdings meine ich nen alu freilaufkörper zu sehen ? oder ist der gülden und damit titan ? 

antwort 1 : habe die selbst noch nicht zerlegt die vordere aber warum sollte es nicht gehen. geht alles. musst nur wissen wie. 

antwort 1a - ich gehe davon aus dass weder hadley noch gt entsprechende teile haben. der gang zum dreher wird dir also nicht erspart bleiben... technisch habe ich das folgendermaßen vor. : da die lagerabdeckungen vershcruabt sind kannst du sie eigentlich nicht vorspannen und damit die lager ruinieren ( analog zu der ssp version) die einfachste saach wäre wohl einsätze drehen zu lassen die von 20 auf 9mm runterspacern. klar müssten dazu die  lagerdeckel je seite reduziert werden um ner kragenaufnahme platz zu machen. oder aber du schmeisst das ganze innenleben  raus - und setzt andere hülsen ein (die du dir zuvor hast drehen lassen - genau wie die achse.) - wenn nötig kann sich auch ein lagertausch positiv auf die realisierbarkeit auswirken.
aber geht alles. und im osten is sowas ja günstiger....  auch wenn du danebenstehen musst  

antwort 2: das ist formula 4 loch standard. GAAAAnz alt (bis 99 oder so... )
direkt passt da nur ne formula scheibe drauf aber da zb die hintere nabe so nen winzigen lochkreis hat kannst du da schön mit adapter arbeiten.... wie di italiener so sind - was schert mich mein produkt von gestern du bekommst meines wissens nahc bei formula keine infos zu 4löchern mehr. ob sie noch teile haben / produzieren solltest du mal direkt klären dann weiss ich das nämlich auch...  ansonsten du kannst es bei cosmic sports probieren die waren und sind de deutsche importeuer. 

kannst also beruhigt zuschlagen - ist ne richtig schöne bastelnabe...da hat man seine wahre freude dran.


----------



## oldman (26. Oktober 2007)

hm, danke für die info. 
hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass die teile zu was zu gebrauchen sind.
ich depp habe das gelumps schon gekauft....


----------



## cleiende (26. Oktober 2007)

Na und? Zumindest die HR-Nabe kannste ja auch einspeichen und mit Felgenbremse zum Stehen bringen, egal wie es aussieht ;-)


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> hm, danke für die info.
> hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass die teile zu was zu gebrauchen sind.
> ich depp habe das gelumps schon gekauft....



na nun - sind doch schöne naben...
lass mal hülsen drehen ich nehm auch zwei paar - dann kommts dich noch günstiger.


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2007)

bzw ich werde meine mal zerlegen und schaune wie wir das am besten lösen. evtl nehm ich sie dir auch ab...


----------



## oldman (26. Oktober 2007)

das gebastel mit den hülsen braucht es nicth. habe eben einen shop gefunden, der hat umrüstsätze für die "alten" hadleys für roundabout 30$. da brauche ich keinen metaller für, gott sei dank.

das hauptproblem ist die sache mit den scheiben.

4loch hat es noch von coda (cannondale) und rohloff. die scheiben dazu wiederum gibt es von hope.
die bremsen sind hope m4.

wenn es keinen weg gibt die m4 mit den naben zu vereinen, fliegen die drecksdinger ruckzuck wieder in die bucht zurück oder zum selbstkostenpreis hier im forum.
vorher schmeiss ich die dinger aber nochmla kräftig an die wand.
und ich depp freu mich noch, dass ich gt hadleys hab, ich depp, depp, depp! ich lerne es nie - finger weg von exotenkrempel, gibt nur ärger!


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2007)

tststs... sind die finger wieder schneller über das touchpad geschrubbt, als die denke zwischen sinn und unsinn abwägen konnte  
(sagt einer, der morgen wahrscheinlich auch einen nicht ganz notwendigen kauf plant  )


----------



## oldman (27. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> tststs... sind die finger wieder schneller über das touchpad geschrubbt, als die denke zwischen sinn und unsinn abwägen konnte
> (sagt einer, der morgen wahrscheinlich auch einen nicht ganz notwendigen kauf plant  )



ja, ich geb's ja zu. die dinegr sehen gejl aus (wenn auch irre schwer...). wenn jedoch dieser 4-loch mist mit coda kompatibel ist, dann sieht's ja schon ganz gut aus... ich google mal weiter


----------



## GT-Man (27. Oktober 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> ich depp habe das gelumps schon gekauft....



... ich vor ca. einer Woche auch.  

Wer weiterhin Interesse hat:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-HADL...ryZ36143QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (27. Oktober 2007)

so, zwischenzeitlich habe ich mitbekommen, dass man eventuell einen Adapter basteln kann.
Die Hadleys scheinen einen grösseren Abstand zum IS-Bremssattel zu haben, somit ist noch "Lust", da sollte eventuell eine Adapter-Scheibe reinpassen.

Hoffentlich ist das eine Option! Dann muss ich nur noch einen vernünftigen Metaller finden...

Demnächst mehr in diesem Kino(hoffentlich...)!


----------



## eddy 1 (27. Oktober 2007)

ich meine die auflagefläche der bremsscheibe ist bei formula sogar weiter aussen!!!!
da wird kein adapter passen!
ich meine formula hatte auch normale 4 loch scheiben ohne spider für die b4 oder wie die heist?
ich habe glaube ich noch ein paar formula floating scheiben 4 loch


----------



## GT-Man (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe überlegt, die Naben mit einer Steckachsengabel zu fahren, die auch  V-brakes aufnimmt (Judy DHO, Marzocchi Z1, o.ä.). Da wird aber heißen, suchen, suchen, suchen. Wer eine Judy DHO hat, BITTE MELDEN!!!


----------



## kingmoe (28. Oktober 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Ich habe überlegt, die Naben mit einer Steckachsengabel zu fahren, die auch  V-brakes aufnimmt (Judy DHO, Marzocchi Z1, o.ä.). Da wird aber heißen, suchen, suchen, suchen. Wer eine Judy DHO hat, BITTE MELDEN!!!



König Moe hat ihnen gerade eine PM geschickt ;-)


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Oktober 2007)

hallo könig,
wie hast du den deine finger dazu bekommen suche nix mehr zu schreiben?


----------



## kingmoe (28. Oktober 2007)

@David: Ich habe einfach gaaaanz viel Zeug gekauft )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (28. Oktober 2007)

super die umrüstkits für die ssp interessieren mich auch - für den preis kriegste se zwar auch gemacht aber originoooll ist immer besser... spannend hier...


----------



## GT-Man (28. Oktober 2007)

Für 229 Euro (!!!!) gibt´s die auch bei Ebay Deutschland:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-DISC-NABENSAT...176576055QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150176576055


----------



## Kint (28. Oktober 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Für 229 Euro (!!!!) gibt´s die auch bei Ebay Deutschland:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-DISC-NABENSAT...176576055QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150176576055



und nicht vergessen 

- *QR-20* Steckachsensystem für Marzochi, *Rock-Shocks & Co *   

- *ISO 2000 Standard* Disc-Rotor mit *Vier*punktaufnahme


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2007)

wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150176576055&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

ein richtiger schnapper...


----------



## kingmoe (30. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150176576055&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123
> 
> ein richtiger schnapper...



"...evtl. 9-fach mit Campagnolo..." "...besser als Chris King..." Boah ey...


----------



## Kint (30. Oktober 2007)

euch beiden ist aber schon aufgefallen dass dies die gleiche auktion ist die in den zwei posts direkt über euch nr 19 und 20 diskutiert wurde ?  

gabel im K*** zu hart abgestimmt versus ?


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2007)

ähm, natürlich ist mir das aufgefallen, ich wollte nur sehen, ob du auch aufpasst...


----------



## eddy 1 (30. Oktober 2007)

die nabe für vorne hat sogar den oversized 4loch durchmesser

sowas von selten


----------



## Kint (1. November 2007)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> die nabe für vorne hat sogar den oversized 4loch durchmesser
> 
> sowas von selten



ist das ernst gemeint ?


----------



## oldman (14. November 2007)

so, die hadleys sind da.

habe die dinger mal vermessen und, heureka, die hr nabe hat exakt rohloff-scheibenmaß (40mm lochabstand in der diagonalen), d.h. hier ist die suppe gegessen.
im schlimmsten fall muss ich die scheibe "nach links" aufspacern, was aber kein problem ist. 
MUSS MICH KORRIGIEREN: es ist nicht Rohloff-Standard, d.h. die Suche geht weiter...

die vr nabe hat einen erheblich grösseren lochabstand - in der diagonalen sind es 70mm...
ich hoffe ja inständig, dass die vr nabe den coda/cannondale abmessungen entspricht, dann könnte ich ja einfach ne hope 4loch scheibe in coda maß montieren und ab geht die lucy!
AUCH HIER: ist kein Cannondale Standard, also siehe oben, etc.

i mog nimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. November 2007)

trickstuff hatte früher immer adapter - anonsten frag doch mal nen prager fräser... imho muss das nur nen ring mit 10 bohrungen sein - so hatte ich mir das mal überlegt.


----------



## oldman (14. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> trickstuff hatte früher immer adapter - anonsten frag doch mal nen prager fräser... imho muss das nur nen ring mit 10 bohrungen sein - so hatte ich mir das mal überlegt.



nee, habe die vr nabe nochmal vermessen, macht keinen sinn. zum einen baut das teil 110mm weit (ohne steckachse...).wenn ich die auf schnellspanner umbauen will, muss ich dran herumfräsen... schon mal nicht gut.

dann bräuchte es ein passendes conversion kit auf schnellspanner.

vorausgesetzt, das alles klappt,dann braucht es eine scheibe mit den o.g. 70mm lochabstand. eine adapterscheibe ist nicht wegen des abstands zur bremse.
somit ist die vr nabe nicht brauchbar für meine zwecke. ich werde damit auf nachbar's katze werfen - 230g fliegen gut.  

die hr nabe ist da eher brauchbar, dafür könnt ich mir ne scheibe lasern lassen. und, hätte auch keine angst, dass mir was beim bremsen zerbröselt / klemmt etc.

d.h. die gt hadley hr nabe wird verbaut, dazu hole ich mir ne hope vr nabe und dann hat sich's.

grossartige bastelaktionen an einer vr-discnabe, die ich *fahren *werde, sind suboptimal...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. November 2007)

kann zwar zum Thema wenig beitragen, aber das die Dinger im EBay zu solchen Preisen angeboten werden wundert mich nicht.
Diese Firma (dies scheinbar nicht mal nötig hat ne Internetpräsens zu betreiben) produziert Naben die kostentechnisch hier zu Lande kaum unter King liegen (hatte mal den EK im Kopf, aber aus Protest wieder vergessen) und mehr oder minder sehr variabel sind. 

sprich man kann sich nen Freilauf mit bis zu 24, 36, 72 oder 108 (sic!)  Rastpunkten ins MTB setze, ab Werk Titanfreilaufkörper, x verschiedene mögliche Achsmaße zum "durchtauschen" ...Qualität soll ja (heutzutage) ähnlich King sein.

Hatte mir als ich noch GT fuhr überlegt mir welche ins Rad zu schrauben,
der Preis hat mich dann aber davon abgehalten 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## SpeedyR (21. November 2007)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> kann zwar zum Thema wenig beitragen, aber das die Dinger im EBay zu solchen Preisen angeboten werden wundert mich nicht.
> Diese Firma (dies scheinbar nicht mal nötig hat ne Internetpräsens zu betreiben) produziert Naben die kostentechnisch hier zu Lande kaum unter King liegen (hatte mal den EK im Kopf, aber aus Protest wieder vergessen) und mehr oder minder sehr variabel sind.
> 
> sprich man kann sich nen Freilauf mit bis zu 24, 36, 72 oder 108 (sic!)  Rastpunkten ins MTB setze, ab Werk Titanfreilaufkörper, x verschiedene mögliche Achsmaße zum "durchtauschen" ...Qualität soll ja (heutzutage) ähnlich King sein.
> ...



Hier ist alles gesagt.Die Preise sind ordentlich.Dafür ist die Qualität beeindruckend.Das zeigt sich vor allem zerlegt (Freilauf mit 2 Industrielagern + Nadellager.Titanfreilauf mit Doppelsperrklinken,usw..)

>Dagegen ist eine Hope wie Lego,und Ringle wie Baumarkt  

Ich habe meine damals bei Goride in den Usa bei http://www.go-ride.com/ bestellt.

Die Naben kann man auf Special Order nach Wunsch anfertigen lassen (dauert ca 1 Woche).Speziell die 108pkt verzahnte..der Sound is soooo krank  

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Janikulus (21. November 2007)

habe jetzt auch mal eine Frage zu den GT Naben. Diese habe ich heute bekommen, dazu gab es noch ein Satz stm Schnellspanner aus Titan  :





Welches Modell ist dass? Mir wurde gesagt die haben den Titanfreilauf.

Und viel wichtiger, wie zerlege ich die? Die eine Kappe an der VR Nabe habe ich über die zwei Innensechskant ab bekommen, nun wie öffne ich die andere Seite und wie bekomme ich die Lager raus? Möchte an den Dingern eigentlich nicht irgendwelche Experimente starten.

Wie laut sollte denn der Freilauf sein? Würde ich als eher leise einstufen.

Besten Danke für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Kint (22. November 2007)

oh blaue - die fehlen mir noch. (genau wie die grünen ) ob der freilauf titan ist siehst du nur wenn du die kasette abnimmst. ist dann gülden bzw titan nietriert im farbton so wie hier die schwarzen und silbernen - die roten haben den alu freilauf...:





du hast die spätere version wo die achsaufnahme den deckel für die lagerbadeckung integriert hat - zerlegen müsste folgendermassen gehen - 

eine seite ab ( mit zwei gleichen inbus schlüsseln, ) dann die andere abdeckung ab ( dazu musst die achse innen einen größeren inbus haben - ich mein ein 6er ) damit bekommst du die zweite abdeckung ab. geht vorne wie hinten genau gleich. hinten kannst du dann den freilauf abziehen. 

dann die achse auspressen - die sitzt dann normalerweise in den lagern des nabenkörpers. da ist etwas handwerkliches geschick gefragt. (vorsichtig mitm gummihammer rausklopfen - wenn du dann nicht mehr weiterkommst mit nem stück holz als stößel arbeiten) wenn die achse draussen ist kannst du die lager rausklopfen. (rundherum immer stückweise vorsichtig mitm schlitz schraubendreher) und dann neue lager einpressen ( SEHR vorsichtig) - dabei drauf achten dass du a beim ausbau der lager diese immer rundum stück für stück rauskloppst   und b beim einbau der neuen die gleichmäßig ohne verkanten einpresst - nicht verkanten sonst kloppst du dir den lagersitz schief. ist ähnlich wie bei ner lagerschale im steuerrohr. 

DIE NEUEN LAGER unbedingt mit dem äusseren lagerring ein pressen, (keinesfalls auf der dichtung oder dem inneren lagerring - sonst machst du dir das neue lager gleich wieder kaputt) - dazu zb ne nuß die den passenden aussendurchmesser hat oder ien stück hartholz verwenden. 

die lager IM freilaufkörper brauchst du meist nicht wechseln - erstmal testen - bevor du dich dran wagst, meistens sinds die lager im nabenkörper die hinüber sind. ich würde nur das austauschen was nötig ist - die anderen drinlassen. 

viel glück und vorsichtig vorgehen ! 

ps da die abdeckung in der achsaufnahem intergiert ist ( späte version) solltest du 4 doppleklinken im freilauf haben - die ist naturgemäß etwas leiser als die mit den 3 doppelklinken aber auch haltbarer. den freilauf bzw die sperrklinken fette ich (persönlich) bei keiner meiner naben - einfach weil fett die tendenz hat zuzubacken mit staub - was dazu führen kann dass die klinken hängen bleiben kann und der freilauf durchrutscht ( -> nabe am arsch***) ich nehme ein stinknormales öl - das ich in regelmäßigen abständen erneuere - ne mischung aus dünnem fett und nem schuss öl geht auch.


----------



## Janikulus (22. November 2007)

Danke Kint fÃ¼r die Infos. Ich habe sie jetzt nicht vor mir liegen, ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern, dass in der Achse noch ein Innensechkant ist. Die hat eine Durchgehende Bohrung im Durchmesser der Endkappen Aussendurchmesser, um die 20mm. Diese werden ja in die Achse eingeschraubt. Die Kugellager haben Ã¼brigens den gleichen Innendurchmesser wie die Achse, die Kappen haben den Lagersitz direkt hinter den Gewinden um sie in die Achse einzuschrauben. Muss ich dann die zwei Lager und die Achse in einem StÃ¼ck auspressen? Ich mache heute Abend noch ein paar Bilder, ist vielleicht nicht ganz eindeutigâ¦
Gruss,
Paul

ach ja, wo bekomme ich denn evtl. Ersatzlager?


----------



## Kint (22. November 2007)

auf den lagern steht ne kennziffer zb 6907 2rs wäre zb nen lager für nen bees steuersatz  .... und günstiger als bei der tusnelda gibts die selten wo....

http://stores.ebay.de/Tusneldas-Kugellager-Shop

alternativ noch ds 

http://stores.ebay.de/DS-Waelzlager

achtung du musst auch die artikelbeschreibung durchsuc hen da manchmal die lager anders bzw zusätrzliche bezeichnungen haben....

wegen dem gewinde muss ich jetzt nochmal nachschlagen ...aber da hatte ich auf deinenm foto gar nicht drauf geachtet. 

in dem falll  würde ich in nem schraubstock mit extrabreiter spannweite bzw mit extensions die lager und achse von einer seite anpressen (mit nuss oder ähnlichem ) und sobald eins gefallen ist (immer schön hinterfüttern nicht direkt alunabenkörper gegen gezahnte backen ) das andere rauskloppfen alternativ vielleicht auch folgendes : die achsabdeckung fast ganz einschruaben vielleicht 3 - 5 mm raustehen lassen - und dann mit klotz und hammer auf die rausgedrehte abdeckung (qs stippken) kloppfen - damit schiebst du die komplette achse mit dem äusserem (andersseitigem) lager leicht an....wenn du genug spiel zwischen leicht ausgepresstem lager und innenliegender achse hast - kannst du mit dem schraubendreher rein.... aber vorsictig damit du nicht die gewindegänge verschiebst / abscherst...

ja macmal bilder....


----------



## hoeckle (22. November 2007)

Hallo Sven, da ich die Naben nicht kenne will ich mich da nicht so aus dem Fenster lehnen, wenn er dann die neuen Lager setzen will, schadet das sehr, wenn er sie schön warm macht, damit die tiefgekühlen Lager leichter in den Sitz flutschen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (22. November 2007)

mal wieder an den alten mann gerichtet: 

da mein winterprojekt darauf wartet dass mal irgendjemand im garten nen conatiner voll endachtziger suntour teile findet... muss ich mir ne andere beschäftigung suchen.... 

das: 





soll so im frühling rollen. ich liebe die laufvögel jetzt schon.... 

also heute den schraubstock ausgepackt und mir die VR nabe mal genauer angekuckt....





scheint wenn ich jetzt drüber nachdenke das gleiche system wie das von janikulus zu sein. ( die dritte art der bauweise von gt hadleys ...  ) 

punkt eins des umbaus ist erfüllt. was die amis so schön dead length axle nennen. Die steckachse an sich wird ja kaum seitlich vorgespannt ( anders als die  ssp ) sondern lediglöich das seitlich spiel reduziert. 
die bauweise hier zeigt aber dass die lagerabdeckungen in der hohlachse verschraubt sind - folglich kann durch seitlichen druck auf erstere das lager nicht seitlich vorgespannt werden ( ein früher exitus ist somit ausgeschlossen)

das heisst - einsätze geht. 

welche maße brauchen wir denn da....:

nabe ist 110 breit:




102 maximal sind angepeilt. genug freiraum ist da:





den achtkant braucht man zum zerlegen, der rest (7,5 mm pro seite ) ist ballast. macht ne ersparniss von 14mm plus die 2mm insgesamt die ne 100er nabe toleranz im ausfallende hat macht  pro seite 4mm freigang. die brauchen wir für den kragen ....

achtung profi zeichnung aus bitmap (schnitt) :



dann ziehen wir uns nen meter :

http://www.metallstore.com/Gindex.html

und lassen uns nen dutzend drehen.... 

und du lässt uns die scheiben lasern.... 

das ist übrigens keine option....


----------



## Kint (22. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Hallo Sven, da ich die Naben nicht kenne will ich mich da nicht so aus dem Fenster lehnen, wenn er dann die neuen Lager setzen will, schadet das sehr, wenn er sie schön warm macht, damit die tiefgekühlen Lager leichter in den Sitz flutschen???



ja plastdeichtungen haben es nicht so gern wenn man sie warm macht.... und umgekehrt würde ich vorsichtig sein mit nabenflanschen die man erwärmt....

äh logisch lager kalt nabe warm. weiss nicht. würde bei naben die ja doch auf zug stark belastet werden keine wärmebehandlung vornehmen.


----------



## oldman (22. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> mal wieder an den alten mann gerichtet:
> 
> da mein winterprojekt darauf wartet dass mal irgendjemand im garten nen conatiner voll endachtziger suntour teile findet... muss ich mir ne andere beschäftigung suchen....
> 
> ...




das ist ne gute idee, hatte auch mal dran gedacht, an der nabe links und rechts was wegzunehmen... die sache aber verworfen, wegen besagter scheibenproblematik.

scheiben kriege ich theoretisch gelasert, da hat sich ne gute quelle aufgetan. werde demnächst die preise kennen und kommunizieren.

zurück zu der nabenbreite: wie willst du das material entfernen? manuell (feile, feinsäge etc) oder machen lassen?

achja, danke für die anregung!!


----------



## Kint (22. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> das ist ne gute idee, hatte auch mal dran gedacht, an der nabe links und rechts was wegzunehmen... die sache aber verworfen, wegen besagter scheibenproblematik.
> 
> scheiben kriege ich theoretisch gelasert, da hat sich ne gute quelle aufgetan. werde demnÃ¤chst die preise kennen und kommunizieren.
> 
> ...




naja - ich hab da generell nicht so berÃ¼hrungsÃ¤ngste vor sowas.... hatte das von anfang an vor -mir frÃ¼her schon mal fÃ¼r ne big un durchdacht.  vorausgesetzt war das die bauweise das zulÃ¤sst was sich ja jetzt bestÃ¤tigt hat. 

hab nen bandschleifer hier - der wird fÃ¼rs grobe benutzt, (natÃ¼rlich bei ausgebauten abdeckungen) dann plan feilen - is ja alu....  zum schluss 
immer feiner schleifen - wegen der oberflÃ¤chenglÃ¤ttung und dÃ¼nn lack auftragen wegen dem korrosionsschutz. wichtig ist halt das die einsÃ¤tze press in der HÃ¼lse sitzen - oder anders dass sie fast "eingepresst" werden mÃ¼ssen zumindest so , dass de reibwert zwischen einsatz und abdeckung den des lagers Ã¼bersteigt. wenn die einsÃ¤tze anfangen sollten sich in den abdeckungen zu drehen, dann kannstes vergessen, denn dann schleift letztere riefen in den kragen ...-> ungut. man kann auch Ã¼berlegen ob sie dÃ¼nn verklebt werden zb mit kontaktkleber - aber ich denke ne presspassung wird langen. 

wenn man sie spÃ¤ter aus was fÃ¼r grÃ¼nden auch immer wieder entfernen wollen sollte kann man ja einfach die abdeckungen abschrauben und die einsÃ¤tze wieder austreiben. wenn man dann 20mm achse fahren mÃ¶chte muss man halt spacern aber auch das ist kein problem...  der kragen ist - wie wahrscheinlich klar - auch nur dazu da dass der einsatz nicht in die abdeckung reinrutscht. da langen langen zur not auch 3 millimeter pro seite da ja nicht wirklich krÃ¤fte drauf wirken. man hat also noch etwas spiel was das reduzieren der nabenbreite angeht. 

die 102mm sind sicherlich nicht das letzte maÃ an der maximalen einbaubreite - ich gehe aber bei mir von ner federgabel aus - und will diese so wenig wie mÃ¶glich verkannten. wie geschrieben sind das dann irgendwas um die 5 bis 6 mm die dann pro seite runter mÃ¼ssen - bleibt sogar noch ein kleiner flansch neben dem achtrkant stehn - vielleicht auch gar nicht so schlecht. 

is aber auch ne DH nabe - robust gefrÃ¤st habe da also alles in allem wenig bedenken.... 

worÃ¼ber man sich noch gedanken machen muss ist wie man das mit dem drehen der HÃ¼lsen macht. das hÃ¤ngt aber nicht unerheblich von den scheiben ab. 

ich weiss nicht wo ( kann mir aber denken wo) du die lasern lassen willst - aber ich hÃ¤tte zb gerne groÃe scheiben und bei entsprechendem preis auch gerne ersatz. vielleicht lohnt sich da ne miniserie - analog zu den einsÃ¤tzen. passt ja gut zusammen... wenn man aus dem rest material zwei drei sÃ¤tze Ã¼ber hat kann man die ja auf den markt schmeissen.



habe gerade gemerkt das der link nihct funktioinierte...meinte das hier:

http://62.75.219.46/metall-p1516h2s161-%D8_25_mm_Alu_Rundstan.html

alternativ ist auch das hier denkbar (muss man nochmal genau prÃ¼fen ) aller dings ist das nicht harteloxierbar   

http://62.75.219.46/metall-p78h2s105-%D8_25_mm_Alu_Rundstan.html

da gibts auch noch andere varianten - und andere shops also die preise sind definitiv nicht das letzte wort. wird wohl so bei 20â¬ der meter landen ---> bei 30mm lÃ¤nge macht das 30 stÃ¼ck -> 15 nabenpaare....


----------



## oldman (22. November 2007)

also die Scheiben würden 2mm dick sein und aus V4A Material gelasert.
ich selber brauche 160mm für hinten (anderes Thema) und 180mm für vorne.
würde je 2 Scheiben für mich bestellen.
Bin bislang davon ausgegangen, dass die Bremse dann gespacert wird, an der Scheibenaufnahme will ich nichts verändern.

Evtl wüsste ich jemanden, der die Einsätze drehen könnte. dem würde ich die Hülsen zuschicken - dann kann er dran herummessen bis er das richtige Passmaß hat.

so, ich werde mal ein bissl messen....


----------



## Janikulus (22. November 2007)

wills du die Scheiben nicht wenigstens 3mm dick machen und nachschleifen lassen? Kommt das Blech nach dem Lasern denn wirklich flach raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (23. November 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> wills du die Scheiben nicht wenigstens 3mm dick machen und nachschleifen lassen? Kommt das Blech nach dem Lasern denn wirklich flach raus?



passt scho, die jungs scheinenen einiges an bremsscheiben zu schnitzen.
da vertraue ich drauf, dass die scheiben im neuzustand auch plan sind. 

 wie gesagt, wenn alle stricke reissen, werfe ich mit den naben inklusive scheiben einfach nach nachbar's katze  

ist ja alles noch in der projektphase


----------



## Janikulus (23. November 2007)

na dann kannst du mir gleich noch ein Satz Scheiben mitlasern lassen  





Gewicht 210g laut CAD, könnte aber sicher noch optimiert werden...


----------



## oldman (23. November 2007)

boahhhhhh, die ist mal geil! nicht ganz mein geschmack, aber chapeau....
kriegst du die scheibe auch etwas filigraner hin? also z.b. die dreiecke zwischen den "GT" grösser und somit die stege dünner?


----------



## micki260 (23. November 2007)

@Janikulus Kannst ja direkt ne Ableitung für die Fertigung machen,das könnte sogar etwas den Preis senken.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (23. November 2007)

Also ich würde da Auch einen Satz nehmen! Sehen echt geil aus


----------



## hoeckle (23. November 2007)

Ich nehm auch einen!!! 180mm 6-Loch Std. bitte... Aber zur Not nehm ich dann halt Hadley´s... 

Vollsten Respekt (pfui unwort... ), ähh meinte Hochachtung...


----------



## oldman (23. November 2007)

so männer,
ich schlage vor, dass ich erst mal scheiben für das hadley projekt braten lasse. wenn dann alles in ordnung ist, bestelle ich ne serie in standard 6-loch.
will hier niemanden heiss machen. gehe also davon aus, dass meine scheiben frühestens ende dezember da sind. 
d.h. die gt teile stünden ende januar/anfang februar zur debatte.
okay?


----------



## hoeckle (23. November 2007)

OK!


----------



## Master | Torben (24. November 2007)

Die Scheibe is ja mal sehr lecker! Ich werd mich heut nachmittag auch mal ans CAD setzen und bisschen was 'basteln'


----------



## Janikulus (24. November 2007)

klar kann man alles machen. Das war nur ein erster Schuss, schnell geschnitzt... ich müsste da noch genau nachmessen, wegen Löchern genauen Durchmessern usw. Ich war nur plötzlich ganz angetan, dass man sich eigenen Scheiben herstellen lassen kann!
Dann kann ich auch ein DXF ableiten oder STEP, damit arbeiten die Laser Leute im allgemein. Würde mich auch interessieren wie die ersten rauskommen, dann können wir ja eine eingenen GT Scheibe anfertigen lassen.



oldman schrieb:


> boahhhhhh, die ist mal geil! nicht ganz mein geschmack, aber chapeau....
> kriegst du die scheibe auch etwas filigraner hin? also z.b. die dreiecke zwischen den "GT" grösser und somit die stege dünner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (24. November 2007)

Bei einer groß Bestellung wäre ich auch dabei. 
Mit welchem CAD-Programm hast Du die Scheibe erstellt (Inventor)?


----------



## Janikulus (24. November 2007)

genau, Inventor (10). Richtig erkannt!


----------



## alf2 (24. November 2007)

Sieht nett aus!

Zu überlegen ist halt, dass die kleine Zunge beim G von GT sicherlich zum vibrieren neigt und die Scheiben dann ziemlich laut werden können.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. November 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> na dann kannst du mir gleich noch ein Satz Scheiben mitlasern lassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genial, wird es auch eine Centerlock-Version geben?


----------



## Janikulus (24. November 2007)

wenn ich rausfinde wie centerlock funktioniert kein Problem  , geht das evtl. über ein Adapter?

Das G vom GT ist sicher noch ein bisschen filigran, kann aber noch alles optimiert werden.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. November 2007)

Klar, gibt auch Adapter dafür.


----------



## Janikulus (24. November 2007)

so, mal zurück zu den Naben. Die HR Nabe hat in der Tat ein Innensechskant in der Achse, so kann man beide Kappen lösen. Die VR Nabe sieht mit einer gelösten Kappe so aus:





Wie kann ich die zweite Kappe lösen? Irgendwie muss ich ja die Achse blockieren, da sie mitdreht. Braucht dafür man ein Sonderwerkzeug? Eine art Dorn um die Achse zu halten.


----------



## Master | Torben (24. November 2007)

Nur mal so schnell, wäre 160mm Durchmesser IS2000. Für den äußeren Ring hatte ich noch keine Zeit - wird demnächst gemacht 
Ansonsten sind alle Maße und Dicken von ner Magura Scheibe genommen.

P.S.: Die Scheibe ist im AutoCad gezeichnet - also DXF Datei wäre kein Problem, Zwecks Lasern. 

Hier mal eine 'finale' Version:


----------



## salzbrezel (25. November 2007)

@ Torben

Versuch doch mal das "hochkant" GT-Logo, das passt vielleicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (25. November 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @ Torben
> 
> Versuch doch mal das "hochkant" GT-Logo, das passt vielleicht besser.



Das Hochkant-Logo ist leider nicht so schön lang gestreckt, speziell wenn die Scheibendurchmesser wachsen dürfte das komisch ausschauen.


----------



## Kint (27. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> so männer,
> ich schlage vor, dass ich erst mal scheiben für das hadley projekt braten lasse. wenn dann alles in ordnung ist, bestelle ich ne serie in standard 6-loch.
> will hier niemanden heiss machen. gehe also davon aus, dass meine scheiben frühestens ende dezember da sind.
> d.h. die gt teile stünden ende januar/anfang februar zur debatte.
> okay?



GENAU 

sorry wenn ich hier den spielverderber mache, aber vielleicht kann man das mal hinten an stellen (mich) stört das hier grade nen bissle - führt doch nur dazu dass hier jeder seine eigenen bmp entwüfe hier reinstellt und diskutiert - was am topic mal definitv vorbeigeht... 

_lasern von scheiben oder andern teilen wie boostern etc ist überhaupt kein problem - nen ablauf generieren, und dann los._ 
technisch möglich ist alles - fragt sich nur ob ihr wirklich bereit seid für nen eigens angefertigten sattelschnellspanner mit gt logo 50 zu bezahlen.....

sowas kostet geld - und jede maschinenstunde kostet mehr geld. dazu kommt das material. vielleicht mal als beispiel - wenn ihr euch einen gabelkonus drehen lasst liegt der preis bei ca 30  -40 ... mindermenge, 1 teil gedreht von nem lehrling.... und der aufwand für nen konus ist verhälnismäßig gering

enthusiasmus für gt in allen ehren aber sowas sind verschleissteile. 
sprich ob die scheiben jetzt mit gt logo sein müssen würde ich mir überlegen - jeder cm weg kostet extra...plus - die scheiben sollten fahrbar sein - was mir jetzt optisch bei deinen entwürfen torben etwas fraglich erscheint. ich denke da ist ein einfaches design was man 1:1 von ner anderen firma kopiert und nur durch die lochung anpasst für den anfang sicher die beste lösung. dazu kommt wie gesagt bei solchen kleinserien dass der weg nochmal zusätzlich teurer wird - sprich man sollte überlegen wie man die lochung macht, wahrscheinlich wird da eine version aus dreiecken die beste (kostengünstigste ) variante sein - im gegensatz zu kleinen runden löchern dürfte das schneller gehen. 

und nur nochmal  gesagt wir reden hie rnicht von nem 10er für ein scheibenpaar.     und centerlock auf 6loch adapter gibts bei trickstuff.

mal halbwegs wieder backtotopic:

janikulus - ich werde mal eine meiner naben checken - aber das problem der lager belibt ja auch wnen du die zweite abdeckung raus hast. lass mich das mal überdenken.... und freut mich dass deine hinterradnabe genau so aufgebaut ist wie meine....


----------



## Master | Torben (27. November 2007)

Ok ich gebe zu es ist definitiv off topic - tut mir leid!

Zum Preis pro Scheibe, Design etc. schreib ich mal jetzt nichts... 

Also dann back to topic!


----------



## Kint (27. November 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Ok ich gebe zu es ist definitiv off topic - tut mir leid!
> 
> Zum Preis pro Scheibe, Design etc. schreib ich mal jetzt nichts...
> 
> Also dann back to topic!



ging jetzt nicht speziell gegen dich - wolltenur mal stopp schreien bevor das ausufert. 

zu deinen scheiben . mir sehen die stegen nach dem einfügen des logos sehr zerbrechlich aus. die kräfte die da wirken sind ja nicht gerade gering, und so ne scheibe von magura ist ja auch schon am limit desinged. 

imho würde ich mal vorschlagen wir machen erstmal fahrbare scheiben - schaune nach den kosten und sehen dann ob wir irgenwo nen gt logo reinbekommen ( zb denke ich  hochkant logos in der reibzone sind da die bessere wahl) 

aber was mich mal intererssieren würde : kannst du aus deinen dxf dateinen die zeit ableiten die das lasern dauert ? 

dann könnte man die kühlbohrungen auf zeit optimieren - > das macht dann die herstellung wieder günstiger....


----------



## Master | Torben (27. November 2007)

Die Maße der Magura Scheibe waren grundlegend angewendet auf die 6-Loch Aufnahme - die Stege sehen sehr dünn aus sind aber dicker als die der Magura Scheibe.

Um die Zeit des Laserns zu berechnen müsste ich wissen wieviel mm der Laser in einer Minute bei 2mm Edelstahl schafft.

Das Design hat sich mittlerweile auch weiterentwickelt - es braucht die Bohrungen an sich nicht mehr....

Eventuell sollte man nen eigenen 'GT-Frästeile' Thread aufmachen, bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Kint (27. November 2007)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Die Maße der Magura Scheibe waren grundlegend angewendet auf die 6-Loch Aufnahme - die Stege sehen sehr dünn aus sind aber dicker als die der Magura Scheibe.
> 
> Um die Zeit des Laserns zu berechnen müsste ich wissen wieviel mm der Laser in einer Minute bei 2mm Edelstahl schafft.
> 
> ...



mir gins um die effektive breite der stege- das logo an sich nimmt eher wenig kräfte auf. wenn man die stege so breit anpasst, dass abzüglich der ovalierung noch die breite der magura stege übrigbleibt ist das kein problem - da sah mir nur so nicht aus...

wenn wir mal vom neodym-yag laser ausgehen ( alternativ halt noch co2 aber ersterer ist heute weiter verbreitet) äh,  keine ahnung mehr... was man alles vergisst  

letzendlich langts aber wenn man den weg optimiert.  dazu aber noch dass ndyag schnitte größer sein sollten da diese laser besonders bei der einstichbohrung etwas länger zum pumpen benötigen.. zumindest war das mal so.....sprich bohrungen zur kühlung sind nicht der weisheit letzte sclhluss...

die idee mit dem gt teile faden ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (27. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> janikulus - ich werde mal eine meiner naben checken - aber das problem der lager belibt ja auch wnen du die zweite abdeckung raus hast. lass mich das mal überdenken.... und freut mich dass deine hinterradnabe genau so aufgebaut ist wie meine....



klar das Problem bleibt bei der VR Nabe. Vielleicht kann man ja einfach, wie schon vorgeschlagen, die eine Kappe lösen und dann über diese die Welle + Lager + andere Kappe auspressen. Nur dann drückt man ja auf den Innenring des Lagers, was nicht unbedingt günstig ist wenn man das Lager wieder verwenden will. OK normalerweise tauscht man das Lager dann gleich.
Die HR Nabe hat bei mir nicht den Titanfreilauf, sieht nach natur eloxiertem Alu aus. Ist jetzt nicht schlimm, die waren ja umsonst.
Aber wenn du mehr über die VR Nabe weißt würde mich das interessieren. Die Lager scheinen bei mir noch i.O. zu sein, ich werde sie also die Tage einspeichen lassen (schwarze XC717 + DTcomp 2.0/1.8 schwarz, für die Liebste ihr Zassi, könnte ganz gut zu den blau/gelben 96er Aufklebern passen, oder?)
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Kint (27. November 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Nur dann drückt man ja auf den Innenring des Lagers,
> 
> 
> Die Lager scheinen bei mir noch i.O. zu sein, ich werde sie also die Tage einspeichen lassen (schwarze XC717 + DTcomp 2.0/1.8 schwarz, für die Liebste ihr Zassi, könnte ganz gut zu den blau/gelben 96er Aufklebern passen, oder?)
> ...




was beim auspressen kein problem ist denn die lager fliegen hinterher eh auf den müll... AUSPRESSEN UND WIEDER EINPRESSEN IST NICHT SINNVOLL !!!! wenn sie noch halbwegs anständig drehen dann tausch sie nicht ! ist ne fisselarbeit mit etwas risiko ( lagersitz) und jeder tauschvorgang macht die lagersitze nicht besser ! 

mach volgendes : check mit dem finger ob das lager wirklich rauh läuft - wenns richtig rastert (also einrastet und stehen bleibt ) muss es raus - wenns nur etwas rauh läuft machste folgendes:

mit ner nadel die plastabdeckung des lager aufhebeln, saubermachen ( lager auch ) dann so dick fett reindrücken dass es auch unter den kugelring läuft. dann die abeckung wieder in die position bringen - VORSICHT !: bei der reinigung der abdeckung, das ist je anch hersteller und lager entweder ein dünnes messingblech mitkunstoffbeschichtung ( neigt zum verbiegen !!!) oder rein kunsttoff - (neigt unter alterspördigkeit zum reissen !) 

hinten machstes genauso. ich beahupt emal so ein nabenkörper verkraftet im leben vielleich zwei drei lagertäusche aber dann ist der sitz auch schon bald hin... also nicht unnötig tauschen. 

und ich denke dass deine frau nicht meiner gewichtsklasse netspricht -> sprich mitn bissle fett sollten die lager noch deutlcih halten...sind ja auch die halbwegs gedichtetetn varianten ...


----------



## Deleted61137 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hey Jungs! Hab heute meine Naben mit angeblichem Titan Freilaufkörper bekommen...bin mir aber nicht sicher obs wirklich einer ist! Das Teil ist nicht richtig silbern aber auch nicht wirklich Titanfarben! Laut Kint sind die original Titankörper ja leicht Gold! Sind bei euch die Alukörper genauso silber wie der Ring aussenrum??....bei meinen ist der Freilauf etwas dunkler und Ich kann es grad nicht richtig einschätzen!


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Hey Jungs! Hab heute meine Naben mit angeblichem Titan Freilaufkörper bekommen...bin mir aber nicht sicher obs wirklich einer ist! Das Teil ist nicht richtig silbern aber auch nicht wirklich Titanfarben! Laut Kint sind die original Titankörper ja leicht Gold! Sind bei euch die Alukörper genauso silber wie der Ring aussenrum??....bei meinen ist der Freilauf etwas dunkler und Ich kann es grad nicht richtig einschätzen!



zitiere mic selbst - ich denke das ist eindeutig...:



Kint schrieb:


> ob der freilauf titan ist siehst du nur wenn du die kasette abnimmst. ist dann gülden bzw titan nietriert im farbton so wie hier die schwarzen und silbernen - die roten haben den alu freilauf...:



titanfarben triffts nicht. nitriert ist goldfarben . aber nicht so ein glänzendes wie bei den tollen bohrersets  im homeshoppingkanal sondern matt. titan an sich ist ja nun silbern wie alu eben auch. siehe diverse xizangs etc...

machmal nen bild...


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. Dezember 2007)

> machmal nen bild...



Grad eben getan.....wirkt auf dem Foto schon wie Titan ist in echt aber etwas dunkler als der eine geblitzte Teil! Hab beim ersten draufschaun eher an gebürstetes Alu gedacht aber je länger Ich hinsehe könnte es schon Titan sein!?






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2007)

was wiegtn die nabe ?


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hab selber leider keine Waage aber laut Verkäufer soll das Gewicht bei 322gr. liegen!


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2007)

titan liegt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere bei ca 240 gramm.


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. Dezember 2007)

Gilt die Gewichtsangabe für die nitrierten oder allgemein? 
Muss mir irgendwann wohl doch ne Waage zulegen! Tips für ne gute und günstige?


----------



## oldman (15. Dezember 2007)

so, irgendwann nächste woche sollte ein päckle mit diesem inhalt angeliefert werden. wenn die teile genauso gut bremsen wie sie ausschauen, dann sieht das projekt hadleyschon mal ganz gut aus.
dann muss ich wohl die naben mal zum laufradbauer geben, welche felge nehme ich nur?
any way, hier die scheiben, je einmal neutral, je einmal mit gt logo. in der ausführung sollten weder stege brechen, noch sollte es klingeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (15. Dezember 2007)

Geil! Und wo hast du jetzt machen lassen?! Ich habe hier auch noch Vierloch-Zeug...


----------



## Kint (16. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> so, irgendwann nächste woche sollte ein päckle mit diesem inhalt angeliefert werden. wenn die teile genauso gut bremsen wie sie ausschauen, dann sieht das projekt hadleyschon mal ganz gut aus.
> dann muss ich wohl die naben mal zum laufradbauer geben, welche felge nehme ich nur?
> any way, hier die scheiben, je einmal neutral, je einmal mit gt logo. in der ausführung sollten weder stege brechen, noch sollte es klingeln.



sind schick geworden. hattest du die stege vom g kürzen lassen ? sehen kürzer aus als auf der zeichnung. so und ich brauche nochmal die auflagfläche der gabel - innen wo die achse ansetzten soll. oder anders den maximalen planen abstand von der achsaufnahme der gabel....


----------



## oldman (13. Januar 2008)

moin,

so, die Scheibchen sind da. Keine Ahnung wie gut sie bremsen, muss vorher noch die Naben einspeichen lassen. 

Hier Impressionen auf der Werkbank....













Kann man so lassen, gelle?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2008)

Sieht echt genial aus.


----------



## tomasius (13. Januar 2008)

Respekt! Eine tolle Aktion.  

Hast du sie so geliefert bekommen oder hattest du Nacharbeiten? 

Somit scheint ja die Fraktion der Scheibenbremser demnächst versorgt zu sein.  Aber auch die Felgenbremser werden noch in den Genuss ihrer Booster kommen. Ich werde allerspätestens beim nächsten GT Treffen mit einem Bauchladen voller GT Booster erscheinen.  

Und jetzt werde ich mal nach einem GT mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme Ausschau halten.  

Tom


----------



## oldman (13. Januar 2008)

@tomasius

die Scheiben musste ich nicht nacharbeiten; werde aber trotzdem die Kanten der Bremsfläche etwas brechen, besser ist es.

so, jetzt gehe ich mal in den Keller, das Psyclone wartet auf einige Abschlussarbeiten


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

nicolai - ich brauch die auflagefläche !


----------



## oldman (16. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> nicolai - ich brauch die auflagefläche !



sorry, folgt heute abend...


----------



## oldman (17. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> nicolai - ich brauch die auflagefläche !



so, habe mich jetzt mal quer durch alle Laufräder gemessen und komme zum Ergebnis, dass die Auflagefläche (also das Runde der Nabe) einen Durchmesser von 20-24mm haben sollte. 
cherio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> so, habe mich jetzt mal quer durch alle Laufräder gemessen und komme zum Ergebnis, dass die Auflagefläche (also das Runde der Nabe) einen Durchmesser von 20-24mm haben sollte.
> cherio



sorry fürs meckern, aber miss soffie sagt - die lrs sind nicht entscheidend - die gabels ists....20mm würden bedeuten absatz abdrehen - 24mm würden bedeuten keinen absatz notwendig. wäre super wenn das maximale maß noch machbar wäre. dazu zb eine auflagefläche messen - ich versuchs mal anhand von diesem bild eine wb gabel zu verdeutlcihen. die haben die auflagefläche kreisrund aus dme tauchrohr ausgedreht. wenn ich mehr als diese maximalen 24mm einsetzen würde hiesse das das die nabe nicht mehr reinpasst bzw schief sitzt....dass ne 93er lx nabe 14mm auflgafläche hat ist da nicht entscheidend. :
groß :
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/5/5/7/8/_/large/DSC02760.JPG





wenn du die gabel noch nicht hast - machmer das nämlcih anders, dann legen wir den aussendurchmesser des einsatzes nicht auf 20mm an, sondern als konische passung, dh lassen ihn von 19,5 auf 20,5 auf so dass diese konizität ein reinrutschen des einsatzes verhindert, und wir den kragen nicht brauchen. nicht vergessen die steckachse hat 20mm aussendurchmesser und der kragen braucht auch 2mm auflagefläche pro seite macht 24mm dicke benötigte auflagefläche...verständlich ?


----------



## oldman (19. Januar 2008)

moin kint,
es sind gaaanz knapp unter 24mm, also muesste es mit 24 klappen.


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Januar 2008)

Warum sieht das G auf dem blauen Teppich anders aus als an den Naben? Blauer Teppich sieht aus wie GT, montiert sieht aus wie CT(also ich spreche von dem ausgefrästen Schriftzug)???

Edit: Nach längerem gucken habe beschlossen das die Scheiben auf dem blauem Teppich definitiv eine andere,filigranere Fräsung im inneren des G haben...


----------



## oldman (19. Januar 2008)

@zaskar76
yep, scheint so. vermutlich haben die "nasen" in G probleme gemacht, die krümmung ist ja etwas extrem, durchaus möglich, dass die dan abstehen.
ist eigentlich egal, ich werde wahrscheinlich im alltagsbetrieb die "normalen" scheiben fahren. die gt dinger sind eher für's posen...


----------



## oldman (20. Januar 2008)

@kint
was hälst'n davon?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17146


----------



## Janikulus (20. Januar 2008)

so, ich brauch dann auch bald ein Satz scheiben!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150205508665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=005

sollen ans sts lobo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1 (7. März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 
habe eine Hadley HR Nabe bekommen. 
Ich bin etwas von dem Gewicht geschockt.. klar Hatbarkeit hat seinen Preis 
aber verglichen mit den 280g die mann hier und dort liest sind 349g ne ordentliche Hausnummer. 

Habe im Album von user Mintia Bilder einer zerlgten Nabe gefunden..meine Nabe unterscheidet sich ordentlcih da bei meiner viel mehr Stahlteile verbaut sind. 
Sind das Unterschiedliche Generationen oder wurden meiner Nabe einfach die guten Innereien getauscht? 
(Kann ich noch noch irgendwo die Hauptachse in Alu bekommen / Ich denke das ist der dickste Brocken)
Ach ja...muss da nicht noch irgendwo ein O-Ring zur dichtung des Freilaufs hin? 

Hier mal Bilder *meiner Nabe*: 





*Bild von Mintia: *


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. März 2018)

Anybody have NOS or newar new 36 hole GT Hadley hubs that they want to swap for a pair of 32 hole NOS.  I have both red and black 32 NOS, need 36 hole for my tandem wheels.  PM me if you have 36Hole that you can part with.  Thanks!


----------



## Oscar1 (12. März 2018)

Sorry, mine are 32 hole. (is there realy a 36H version?)

Zu meiner "schweren" Nabe habe ich etwas auf mtbr gefunden.. es gab ein Upgrade bei den Hadley Naben welches die Nabe dann auch schwerer machte. (Upgrade = 3 Klinken Version / man spricht dort sogar von 360g Gesamtgewicht)


----------



## Holzmichl (15. März 2018)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Anybody have NOS or newar new 36 hole GT Hadley hubs that they want to swap for a pair of 32 hole NOS.  I have both red and black 32 NOS, need 36 hole for my tandem wheels.  PM me if you have 36Hole that you can part with.  Thanks!



Not NOS, not red, not black, only front, but 36 holes!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (19. März 2018)

[QUOTE = "Holzmichl, post: 15147150, member: 42304"] Not NOS, not red, not black, only front, but 36 holes!

[ATTACH = full] 707980 [/ ATTACH] [/ QUOTE]

Also not GT hadley but GT - Taiwan sealed mech was used as OEM on bikes with Deore LX parts.


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Dezember 2018)

So, die Dame ist fürs Wochenende aus dem Haus und ich sitze mit öligen Pfoten aufm Sofa. Bier. Chips. Fahrradshaijs. Und dort kommen wir zum Kern des Pudels:

Irgendwann hab ich mir in einem Anflug jugendlichen Leichtsinn mal nen Satz richtig ranzige Hadleys angelacht. Und dachte mir "hey, die nimmste einfach auseinander, machste n bisschen schicki und lässt die neu eloxieren oder lacken". Naja, noch bin ich bei "einfach auseinander" und hoffe auf eure Schwarmintelligenz.

Hinten lässt sich mit Hilfe zweier Inbusschlüssel die Achse nebst Freilauf recht simpel entfernen:




Und vorn lässt sich zumindest die linke Seite auch recht leicht entfernen:




So weit, so einfach. Nun klebts an der vorderen Nabe insofern, dass ich das Gegenstück bzw. die Welle auf der rechten Seite nicht entfernen kann, um an die Lager zu kommen. Auf der linken Seite ist lediglich das Innengewinde fürs Gegenstück zu sehen, ein Inbus o.ä. im Inneren ist nicht vorhanden. Hier würde mir als Lösung nur das partielle Aufschrauben des linken Gegenstücks einfallen, um anschließend die rechte Seite zärtlich mit dem Gummihammer auszutreiben. Klingt aber irgendwie nicht sooo cool....




Weiteres Problem, hinten wie vorn: Wie entferne ich diese Plastikabdeckungen, um an die Lager zu kommen?




Und wenn ich tatsächlich mal so weit komme, wie bzw. womit presse ich die Lager und evtl. auch den Ring für den Freilauf aus?! Zum Glück is Winter...




Ich bin gespannt und erwarte eure Kommentare dankend!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Dezember 2018)

Hi Steve,

hat die Dame des Hauses die Schnauze voll von Dir???? Btw sagst ihr mal scheene Grüße....wenn sie wiederkommt

Zur Sache:

Beide Seite haben nen Inbus Einsatz.Sieht man auch auf dem Bild rechts ist innen der ISK zu sehen. Es ist halt blöd, wenn beide Kappen das tragen, weil man mit Gefühl beide aufschrauben müsste. Deswegen sage ich: leicht die Achse einschrauben, dann mit dem Hammer druff, dann kommt das Ding. Halt net wie a Schmied, sondern so wie Du es an Deinen "Italienerinnen" machen würdest.

Die Kunststoff/ Gummiringe hebelst Du ab, wie Simmeringe beim mopped. Auch wieder mit Voooorsicht und nem nicht zu spitzen Gegenstand...was aus Holz geht a...ich nehm immer an Schraubenzieher. Hier auch immer ringsrum im 90 Grad Abständen hebeln..

Die Lager stehen nach innen nur minimal über. Also musst Du vorsicht mit nem Schraubenzieher/ Rundstahl alle 90 Gard ringsrum durffklopfen, damit sich das beim Austreiben nicht verkantet. Beim Eintreiben nimmst dann das alte Lager und legst es auf das neue und treibst das dann ein.

Wegen Eloxieren willste wahrscheinlich den Freilaufring rausbekommen, schätze ich...kein Stahl im Elox-Bad! Wenn man irgendwo ne überstehende Kante hat, dann würde ich die Nabe mit dem Heißluftfön erwärmen und dann kurz den Ring mit Kältespray einsprühen, dann wird er wohl leichter rausgehen. Hier auch wieder Schläge alle 90 Grad im Kreis.

So wie es auf dem Bild aussieht gibts da aber wohl keine überstehende Kante und ein Schlaghammer ginge damit auch nicht. Mach doch erstmal das Lager raus, dann machst nochmal a Buildl..

Viel Erfolg Hase 

peru


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Dezember 2018)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> hat die Dame des Hauses die Schnauze voll von Dir???? Btw sagst ihr mal scheene Grüße....wenn sie wiederkommt
> 
> ...



Dangge dir, mei Lieblingsfrangge. Das Maadla lass ich so schnell nicht gehen, aber ersma sehen ob sie denn wiederkommt...  

Das Gegenstück in der Vorderradnabe konnte ich noch nicht besiegen, trotz m.M. recht massiver Krafteinwirkung hat sich nix bewegt. Ich werde es die Tage mal im Schraubstock versuchen.

Aber wenigstens die Abdeckkappen konnte ich mit etwas Schmalz lösen. Und zum Vorschein kam schöne schwarzbraune Rotze. Die Lager scheinen auch schon mal geöffnet worden zu sein, die Dichtungen sehen schon etwas Kakke aus. Naja, die Laufen eh arschig, und wenn ich die Dinger komplett zerlegt bekomme, fliegen die eh in die Tonne.

Naja, Lagerwechsel und vor allem der Freilaufring (da wird wohl definitiv nix ohne Wärme/Kälte gehen) wird wohl keine leichte Geburt, aber wir sind ja hier nicht bei der Mau-Mau-Olympiade... A Buildl gibts heid net mehr, sgab a Gliehwain...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Dezember 2018)

@tofu1000 : hast Du schon News für uns? Gugg jeden Tag rein hier und nix is los hier.....


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Dezember 2018)

peru73 schrieb:


> @tofu1000 : hast Du schon News für uns? Gugg jeden Tag rein hier und nix is los hier.....



Bin leider noch nicht weitergekommen. Die Zeit war beschränkt, so wie die Spannweite des Schraubstocks auf der Arbeit. Aaaaber: Umso neugieriger werde ich nur (aber auch ungeduldiger). Doch inzwischen lenke ich mich mit zwei schönen Italienerinnen ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (22. Januar 2019)

peru73 schrieb:


> @tofu1000 : hast Du schon News für uns? Gugg jeden Tag rein hier und nix is los hier.....



So! Aber jetzt gibt's Neuigkeiten! Bin heute endlich mal dazu gekommen einen Schraubstock mit größerer Spannweite zu nutzen. Hier seht ihr den (hochgradig professionellen) Versuchsaufbau bestehend aus Schraubstock und drei Hartholzstücken:





Aber es hat funktioniert! Mit einem lauten Knacken löste sich die Welle nebst Lager aus ihrem Sitz und mit stetiger Korrektur und behutsamen Drehen lies sie sich so letztlich aus dem Nabenkörper entfernen. Wurde wohl auch Zeit, wie dieses Bild vielleicht zeigt:





Das andere Lager bekomme ich problemlos mit dem RRP-Tool ausgepresst. Nur für die hintere Nabe muss ich mich nun langsam auf die Suche nach einem Innenabzieher machen. Das Thema Zahnscheibe ausbauen/-pressen wurde bisher leider lediglich mit einem resignierendem Kopfschütteln quittiert... Naja, notfalls werden sie halt nur poliert....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Januar 2019)

Na, langsam wirds doch

Im Dackelschneider Forum wollte einer einen Tacx Neo reparieren, da braucht man dasselbe Werkzeug wie für die Reparatur von DT Swiss Naben. Keine Ahnung, ob das für die Zahnscheibe auch passen würde. Ein User dort hat das nachgebaut, hat wohl Zugriff auf hochwertige Scanner und 5 Achs Bearbeitungszentren.

Hier der Thread:

https://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?390915-zeichnung-f%FCr-Werkzeug-gesucht

Um dieses Tool geht es dabei:

https://hollandbikeshop.com/de-de/m...MI07uCmsiE4AIVxsmyCh0pTQu5EAQYAiABEgJl6vD_BwE

Davon gibts noch ne weitere Versionen mit "gerader" Verzahnung.

Vielleicht kann der Dir ja so ein Tool machen, hinten ne Mutter drauf geschweißt (kann ich den Markus machen lassen wenn Du das willst) und dann nach Erwärmung versuchen die Zahnscheibe rauszudrehen...

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Februar 2020)

Ha! Geil! Das letzte Mal hatte ich die Naben also vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr in der Hand!  Aber inzwischen hat sich tatsächlich was getan. Die Dinger sind nun endlich komplett zerlegt, bis auf die eingepresste Zahnscheibe des Freilaufs. Die bleibt drin und die Dinger werden entschichtet und poliert. Danach wird der Schriftzug wieder draufgelasert, die Achsaufnahmen schwatt eloxiert, neue Lager rein, zusammengebaut und Speichen und Felgen drumgeklöppelt. Aber genug Text. Bilder:

Teileansicht vordere Nabe:




Teileansicht hintere Nabe:




Übrigens hatte ich keinen Bock in einen Innenabzieher zu investieren. Ein ordentlicher ist mir schlichtweg zu teuer, n günstiger ala Amazon etc. einfach zu schrottig. Aber die Lager sind draussen! Also hab ich mir wieder was fummeliges einfallen lassen. Die Lösung waren zwei Stahlanker von Fischer und n Stück Abflussrohr.





Anker eingesetzt und ordentlich festgezogen:




Umgedreht und aufs Abflussrohr gestellt:




Das Lager mitsamt des Ankers mit "zarter" Gewalt von der gegenüberliegenden Seite ausgetrieben:




Als ich die Lager aussen gesehen hab, hab ich mich entschlossen auch den Freilauf noch zu zerlegen, denn innen sahen sie nicht viel besser aus... 


 

Dazu auf der Innenseite den Federring in der Nut mit einer Nadel anheben und entfernen, dann einfach die Sperrklinken rausnehmen. Auf der Aussenseite die Lagerabdeckung mit Stirnlochschlüssel oder Sicherungsringzange ausschrauben und dann wie gehabt die Lager mit den Ankern austreiben. Vorsicht! Im Freilauf sitzen zwei Lager mit einem schmalem Spacer zwischendrin. Also erst mit dem Anker das erste Lager auf der Aussenseite verspannen, austreiben, Spacer entfernen, zweites Lager verspannen, austreiben. Fertig!

Und jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob ich den Rest auch so wie geplant geschi$$en bekomme...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Februar 2020)

Hey Stevie,

schön zu hören, dass Du noch lebst!  und mal wieder ein schöne SendungmitderMausTechnikGeschichte, abseits von "hey ich hab ein Avalanche aufgebaut"..

Gute Lösung fürs Austreiben, da merkt man halt, dass ihr früher nüscht hattet . Aber wie man sieht, es geht auch so und offensichtlich wohl sehr gut.

Wie willste denn "entschichten". Bloß nicht sandstrahlen, das weiche Alu reißt so aus, dass bekommste nie wieder ohne zuviel Materialverlust poliert. Oder die alte Soda Methode? Soll ja ganz gut funzen und das Soda gibt inner Apotheke. Bin gespannt. Hier in Nbg. gibts einen zuverlässigen Eloxierer, die Fa. Weiß.






						Eloxieren und Chromatieren von Aluminium, Alwin Müller
					

Wir eloxieren und chromatieren Aluminium für den Einsatz im Maschinenbau, in der Medizin-, Luft- und Raumfahrttechnik.




					alu-mueller.net
				




Ich wäre für nen geile Farbe...Grün, passend zum einzigen Zaskar dass ich mir noch holen würde...

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Februar 2020)

Unkraut vergeht ja bekanntlich nicht.... 

Na ganz ehrlich, 300,00€+ für ein anständiges Werkzeug - da könnte ich mir auch n Paar NOSsige Hadleys leisten. Und die Anker haben glatte 7,99€ gekostet und halten jetzt nen Teil einer Kletterwand. Und das klappte wirklich reibungs- und spurlos. 

Entschichtet wird natürlich mit NaOH, das hat schon mehrfach ganz gut funktioniert. Danke für den Eloxer-Tipp, haste da schon Erfahrung? Ich würde wahrscheinlich erstmal den Foren Elox-Gott a.k.a. Mad-Line anfragen, ob bzw. wann er noch was macht.

Jaaa, das grüne Zaskar...  Tatsächlich hatte ich auch erst die Idee, die Naben in grün zu eloxieren, aus genau diesem Grund. Aber da, so ein solches Zaskar irgendwann nochmal auftaucht, der Aufbauplan eh schon durch ist - straight mit schwarz und silbernen Teilen, werden sie nur poliert und die Achsaufnahmen schwarz eloxiert. So passen sie (vorerst ) auch ins STS...

Ich werde berichten...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. Februar 2020)

Ja, mit den Weißens hatte ich shcon mehrfach gearbeitet. Halten die Termine und das Eloxal war immer sehr gut und auch recht kratzfest.

Nur polieren? Des laaft doch dauernd wieder an....gerade bei Teilen mit soviel Speichenlöchern würde ich das nicht poliert belassen. Die Nabenflansche korrodieren und reißen doch ratzfatz... Eloxieren würde ich auf jeden Fall. 

VG
peru


----------



## zingel (11. Februar 2020)

Moin!
Für ein 97er STS DH bräuchte ich zur vorderen 20mm GT Hadley Rimbrake Nabe, eine passende für hinten in black.
Muss technisch herrichtbar sein.
Cheers Stef


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Februar 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ja, mit den Weißens hatte ich shcon mehrfach gearbeitet. Halten die Termine und das Eloxal war immer sehr gut und auch recht kratzfest.
> 
> Nur polieren? Des laaft doch dauernd wieder an....gerade bei Teilen mit soviel Speichenlöchern würde ich das nicht poliert belassen. Die Nabenflansche korrodieren und reißen doch ratzfatz... Eloxieren würde ich auf jeden Fall.
> 
> ...



Das hieße aber, dass ich die eingepresste Zahnscheibe vom Freilauf auch noch irgendwie rausfummeln müsste. Und da fehlt mir noch immer die zündende Idee um das, sagen wir mal, halbwegs kostensparend hinzubekommen....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Februar 2020)

Hi Stevie,

jo, da hast a widder Recht! Das Elox Bad zerschießen is uncool....

Im Tour Forum hatte jemand so was ähnliches wie das DT Swiss Zahnscheiben Tool CAD gezeichnte und auch gebaut. Hinten dann ne Mutter nogeschweißt und so die DT Swiss Zahnscheibe rausbekommen.

Von der Art her wär das fast dasselbe...

Wenn Du willst schau ich mal wer das war. Evtl. macht der ja was günstig. Hatte das so in Erinnerung, dass er das in der Nachtschicht für sich gefräst hatte...

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (16. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht findest ja bei Gelegenheit mal nen Link. Interessant wäre es allemal. Auch wenn ich nicht sicher bin ob sich der Aufwand "rentiert"...

@ all: Da es bei den Klassikern neulich mal aufkam:

Hat einer weiterführende Informationen, ab wann die Hadleys eigentlich für GT angeboten wurden? Was ich bisher zusammenklauben konnte:



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmal in den Katalogen gekramt. Und zu meiner Überraschung finden sie auch erst im '96-Katalog Erwähnung. Und zwar als Ausstattung des Zaskar (LE), RTS-1, LTS-1 und des Team-LTS. Leider hab ich von '96 keinen Tech-Shop-Katalog. Im '93 und '95 Tech-Shop werden sie auch noch nicht erwähnt, sondern lediglich Spin-Wheels, Schnellspanner, Lenker, Innenlager etc. Und bis '96 waren die Topmodelle nabentechnisch immer mit XT / XTR ausgestattet. ?



(ich wollte mich schon immer mal selbst zitieren... ?)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Februar 2020)

Hase,

hab grad geguggt, Link hatten wir oben schon mal. Ich den TF user mal angeschrieben inkl. Link zum Post.

Mal sehen was er sagt....

VG
Peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Februar 2020)

Hi Steve,

er würde ein Tool bauen, im Zweifel bräuchte er dann aber ne Zeichnung.

Alternative: das DT Swiss Tool passt. Dafür müsstest aber wohl kurz mal ein paar Maße nehmen. Your choice.

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Februar 2020)

Moin Peter! 
Urlaub is vorbei, ach wie schön wars mal wieder Zeit für Sinnvolles zu haben. ? 
Ich danke dir tausendfach für dein Engagement, ggf. zur Historica (<--- apropos...) mit Kohlenhydraten in flüssiger und fester Form....

Hab mir sowohl das Video als auch im Anschluss daran die Hadley nochmal angeschaut. Sowohl beim Tacx- als auch den DT-Swiss-Naben ist die Zahnscheibe geschraubt. Dann hab ich mir die Hadley gegriffen, nochmal penibel gesäubert und festgestellt, dass alles darauf schließen lässt, dass bei der Hadley die Zahnscheibe wohl eingepresst ist. 
Das hieße, selbst bei einem perfekt gefertigtem Werkzeug und genügend Wärme/Kälte würde das wohl n ganz schönes "Rumgewi***e" werden, die da rauszubekommen.
Zumal ich bezweifle, dass ich das Dingen so genau vermessen kann. Ich hab nur nen russischen Messschieber... ?


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Februar 2020)

zingel schrieb:


> Moin!
> Für ein 97er STS DH bräuchte ich zur vorderen 20mm GT Hadley Rimbrake Nabe, eine passende für hinten in black.
> Muss technisch herrichtbar sein.
> Cheers Stef


 Moin Stef. Versuch doch mal dem @Glimmerman die Nabe abzuschnacken, die gehört eh nicht in ein Hot Chili...  ? Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Glimmerman (26. Februar 2020)

Na na na...   

Aber wenn die einer von euch dringend braucht - man kann über alles reden bzw. alles hat seinen Preis .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (29. Februar 2020)

Glimmerman schrieb:


> Na na na...
> 
> Aber wenn die einer von euch dringend braucht - man kann über alles reden bzw. alles hat seinen Preis .



Nix für ungut! ? Aber selbst du würdest sie bestimmt eher in ein STS-DH schrauben, wenn du die Wahl hättest...


----------



## zingel (5. März 2020)

hat geklappt! besten Dank euch beiden!


----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2020)

So! Hier ist wieder was passiert! Aber ich lass mal ein paar Bilder sprechen.

Die Naben waren ja schon reichlich vermackt und nebenbei auch schon reichlich ausgeblichen. Also erstmal die gröbsten Einschüsse von Kettenklemmer etc. vorsichtig rausgeschmirgelt:






Falls ihr im Gegensatz zum letzten Bild die Farbe vermisst, die ist jetzt in dem Messbecher im Hintergrund:






Erster grober Polierversuch:






Und zweiterer in Mc Gyver-Manier ?:






Das eingelaserte Logo auf der hinteren Nabe hat leider schon deutlich gelitten und wurde entsprechend rauspoliert. Jetzt muss ich mich nur gedulden, dass der Laserfritze seine Pforten wieder öffnet:


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. April 2020)

Chapeau!

Hast Du jetzt Soda zum Enteloxieren genommen? Sag mal was dazu.

Und den Aufsatz für die Bohrmaschine hast hoffentlich auch wirklich nur fürs Polieren benutzt.

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Chapeau!
> 
> Hast Du jetzt Soda zum Enteloxieren genommen? Sag mal was dazu.
> 
> ...



Zum Entfärben hab ich ich reines Natriumhydroxyd (Ätznatron) genutzt (brauchst du, kriegst du, hab noch halbes Kilo). 100g auf 1l destilliertes Wasser. Schützende Kleidung nebst Handschuhen und Schutzbrille nutzen und bestenfalls draussen machen. Ein zweites Gefäß mit ebenfalls destilliertem Wasser zum spülen bereitstellen. Zu entfärbende Teile von möglichst allen Rückständen befreien, an einen Draht hängen und rein ins Chemiebad. Und bestenfalls darin bewegen. Dann dauert der Enfärbevorgang nicht so lang = Materialabtrag nicht so hoch, nachfolgende Polierarbeit auch nicht. Ab und an zur Sichtkontrolle mal rausziehen (nicht zu nah ran mit dem ballonförmigen Halsende - es ist reizend!). Der Entfärbevorgang sollte, je nach Quali und Dicke der Eloxschicht 20-40sek benötigen. Manches Alu bekommt dann ne deutliche Anthrazitfärbung, anderes (wie die Nabe) vergraut nur etwas. Dann schnell ab ins Spülbad und gründlich spülen, um den Prozess zu stoppen.



Spoiler: themenfremder Inhalt



Der innovative "Polieraufsatz" wurde bisher auch nur zweckentsprechend verwendet, könnte aber bei eventueller Cakehauspappenknappheit noch zur effektiven Reinigung der Nougatrutsche genutzt werden....  ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. April 2020)

Top! Dank Dir! Wegen Lasern PN ich Dir mal!

Bin ich ja beruhigt, dass Du den Polieraufsatz net nimmst um des Mokka-Stübchen zu öffnen


----------



## tofu1000 (5. Mai 2020)

Hier ist wieder ein kleiner Schritt passiert! ?
Hab heute die hintere Nabe vom Lasermike geholt. Ich finde es sieht ganz schicki aus.





Als nächstes wird die Nabe wieder zusammengesetzt, dann ordentlich vermessen, damit ich endlich mal Speichen bestellen kann. Wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht, sollten noch zwei neue Mavics 517 im Fundus lagern. Und dann kann vielleicht auch bald ein Laufradsatz draus werden....

Achso, EDITh sagt, dass ich darauf hinweisen sollte, dass die Nabe im Vordergrund (also die hintere...  ?) frisch gelasert wurde und die hintere Nabe (also die vordere ?) nur poliert wurde, dort aber noch das originale Logo gut erhalten war. Nur etwas "dünner" ist es geworden.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Mai 2020)

Hase....schick sind se geworden!!! 

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2020)

Melde Vollzug!  ? Da ich ungeduldig war, musste ich sie heute natürlich auch gleich direkt zusammensetzen. Also Lager eingepresst, ordentlich Fett reingebraten und alles wieder zusammenpuzzelt. Und was soll ich sagen: Sie sehen (fast) aus wie neu und laufen butterweich! ?





Hat irgendwer diese Naben schon mal selbst eingespeicht und entsprechend vermessen? Denn das ist ne Arbeit, die ich mir gerne sparen würde!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Mai 2020)

Hase, 

konkrete Angaben zu den Maßen hab ich jetzt nicht gefunden, nur nen Typen, der die neueren Naben überholt hat. Im pdf sind auch Maße angegeben. Evtl. geeignet zum Gegenprüfen, aber halt net wirklich für die GT Hadleys..






						» Hadley Rear Hub Service
					

Read more at SickLines.com




					www.sicklines.com
				




VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (14. September 2020)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Melde Vollzug!  ? Da ich ungeduldig war, musste ich sie heute natürlich auch gleich direkt zusammensetzen. Also Lager eingepresst, ordentlich Fett reingebraten und alles wieder zusammenpuzzelt. Und was soll ich sagen: Sie sehen (fast) aus wie neu und laufen butterweich! ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht ja hübsch aus! Hast du da auch Klarlack drauf gemacht? Alu poliert ohne Beschichtung hält das Bling-Bling ja nicht so lange. - Oder geht das doch?
Ich habe heute auch ein Satz GT Hadley Naben bekommen und muss die Lager tauschen. Das rot ist schon etwas verblichen, ich bin mir nicht so sicher mit dem Ent-Eloxieren.


----------



## epic2006 (2. Oktober 2020)

Das blingbling ohne Elox hält, wenn man liquid glas draufmacht. Ist eigentlich eine Lackversiegelung aus dem Oldtimerbereich, hält aber auch auf poliertem Alu

ich hab so einen Satz schon eingespeicht, vermessen ist doch aber eigentlich kein Ding?...

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Ketterechts (9. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine für Vorne


----------



## epic2006 (9. Oktober 2020)

Eine Japan-remastered-psoido-Hadley in silber und 32-Loch hab ich noch irgendwo, wenn’s die tut...

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## DrmZ (10. Oktober 2020)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine für Vorne



Die haste wahrscheinlich schon gesehen, oder?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Ranstadt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Ketterechts (10. Oktober 2020)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Eine Japan-remastered-psoido-Hadley in silber und 32-Loch hab ich noch irgendwo, wenn’s die tut...
> 
> Gruß Gerrit


Ne Gerrit . 
Doch nicht in Kombi mit ner echten NOS Hadley


----------



## epic2006 (11. Oktober 2020)

Da hat er recht.


----------



## Raze (2. Januar 2021)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Neuss finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## DrmZ (25. April 2021)

Bei meiner Hadley ist der Freilauf etwas schwergängig.
Also beim Zurückdrehen der Kurbel hat er sich nicht von allein zurück gedreht.
Hab den gerade mal runter genommen.
War eigentlich sehr sauber innen und mit nem leichten Ölfilm drauf.

Was meint ihr?
Erstmal nur neu ölen und schauen ob es dann besser ist?
Und wenn ja, welches Öl wäre empfehlenswert?
@tofu1000 Was hast du genommen?

Den Freilauf komplett zerlegen würde ich erstmal gern vermeiden - hab damit bisher keine Erfahrung.

Nachtrag:
Sauber machen und ölen hat dann wirklich geholfen.
Schnurrt jetzt wieder wie ein Kätzchen. 🐱


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

